# Mini Cooper S



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Anybody got one, any good?

Apart from the Hartge etc on TG last week, what do companies like AMD (i cant find anything on their website)offer as power upgrades etc?

Cheers


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Havn't got one, but i think AMD do the one click remap thing, if you do a search someone a few months ago posted a link to an advert for AMD stating it's available for the mini and soon to be released for the TT


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I haven't but a good friend has a Cooper S. Absolute hoot to drive. May not be the quickest thing on earth, but it handles well and is just fun.

AmD do a series of mods up to about 240 bhp (I think that is how far they have gone so far). It costs big money about about 210...


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Autocar did a test about 4 weeks ago that compared around 8 different Cooper and Cooper 'S' conversion.

Think they concluded the official 'Works' package, Hartge and AMD conversions were the best (in that order).


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Well built , bombproof warranty , Â£100 for 5 years servicing BUT .......................

Try getting parts for the bastard things ..NIGHTMARE.

Even the stealers can`t get/or supply them.

My mate owns a bodyshop/garage business and he has a new cooper s in that some kid put through a hedge and hes waited months for a sump and some suspension bits.

The factory and BMW customer service say "we havn`t started making spare parts in volume yet".

Frustrating for many owners I believe. And the garages too.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Well built


My sister bought a 9month old one, & after 6 days the rear suspension failed.

She has it back now & seems fairly happy, but I wouldnt go near one. It also seems to suffer from rattles like the TT does...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers chaps, does anybody know the cost for the AMD 'conversions' ?

Cheers


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

AMD ?  ;D

Damian


----------

